

Ask HN: What Ad network do you use to buy traffic to your site? - ucla_jatt

I am new to the world of online advertising. I would like to buy traffic to my site with high conversion ratios. What ad networks would you suggest?
Adsense?
Adbrite?
Adchaps?
======
quellhorst
I have used adwords and its good if you only show ads for google searches and
take out syndication. I tried facebook ads and textlinkads but wouldn't
recommend either.

------
zimbabwe
If you've got the money, The Deck and Fusion both boast very high conversion
rates - provided your product is within their niches' interests.

